# Brainwavz Delta vs Brainwavz Jive



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 25, 2016)

On lookout for new IEM ear phone with mic. I have zeroed in these two. Review seems nice. can anybody using these provide an insight whether they are worth the Price. 

Wil use these with mobile mostly. Good bass and clear sound is priority. 

Any other suggeston with 2000 budget is also welcome.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2016)

Soundmagic E10s, voted best earphone under 50 Pounds repeatedly


----------



## madhu (Apr 25, 2016)

Delta doesn't have big bass... If you are expecting bass from it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Apr 26, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Soundmagic E10s, voted best earphone under 50 Pounds repeatedly



I have used Soundmagic E10, P21 and Cowon Em1 earlier, So want to try something new.

- - - Updated - - -



madhu said:


> Delta doesn't have big bass... If you are expecting bass from it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any idea about Jive?


----------



## madhu (Apr 26, 2016)

akchoudhary24 said:


> I have used Soundmagic E10, P21 and Cowon Em1 earlier, So want to try something new.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No, I haven't used Jive...


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 11, 2016)

Get S0 from Brainwavz, it is sometimes for sale for 25$.


----------

